
Pythonxy - Scientific-oriented Python Distribution based on Qt and Spyder - powertry
https://code.google.com/p/pythonxy/
======
mkl
I've switched to Anaconda recently:
[http://continuum.io/downloads](http://continuum.io/downloads)

It has all the same libraries, Spyder, etc., and seems much more versatile,
with easy package management and upgrades, and the ability to have different
independent environments, e.g. one for Python 2.7 and one for Python 3:
[http://continuum.io/blog/anaconda-
python-3](http://continuum.io/blog/anaconda-python-3)

Plus it's cross-platform and works pretty much identically on Linux and
Windows (and presumably Mac).

~~~
factorizer
This look great! Will give it a try. On Windows I've been using WinPython

[http://winpython.sourceforge.net](http://winpython.sourceforge.net)

which has the additional advantage of being a portable installation. If i'm
not mistaken, the same people are behind WinPython and PythonXY.

~~~
mkl
Anaconda is certainly portable on Linux (all in one folder - set the bin path
and everything just works), and I think elsewhere too.

~~~
pwang
Yes, Anaconda is designed to be portable on every platform we build it for, as
are all the additional packages that we build for it.

------
numlocked
First, it should be noted that pythonxy is for windows. Second, I find it hard
to continue recommending pythonxy because of it's lack of 64 bit support. This
limits the memory consumption of the python process to 2gb, which is
unacceptable in a lot of modeling scenarios. I'd recommend Anaconda, or Spyder
+ 64 bit versions of the python packages you need (available here for windows
users:
[http://www.lfd.uci.edu/~gohlke/pythonlibs/](http://www.lfd.uci.edu/~gohlke/pythonlibs/)).

------
m_mueller
Just to let you know (in case OP has edit access): The screenshots on the Wiki
Page give a 404 error.

